# Validity: Employment Reference Letter - Self-Declaration



## surbhi5444 (Apr 15, 2017)

I was applying for express entry one year back but I could not. 
One year back I made the self-declarations (notarized affidavits) stating my roles and responsibilities for my previous jobs (as part of express entry requirement for employment reference). So, my question is: Can I use the same ones now or should I make new ones? Is there any validity for such self-declarations of employment reference?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Why not just get this from your employer?


----------



## Piyutel (Nov 15, 2013)

surbhi5444 said:


> I was applying for express entry one year back but I could not.
> One year back I made the self-declarations (notarized affidavits) stating my roles and responsibilities for my previous jobs (as part of express entry requirement for employment reference). So, my question is: Can I use the same ones now or should I make new ones? Is there any validity for such self-declarations of employment reference?


Hi Surabhi. I also got my ITA last week and is in the same situation as my last employer( a multi-national company) is not interested to give me a detailed reference of my jobs & duties but only gives reference letter showing my designation title with dates. I think I also need to get a self-declaration affidavit showing the details job duties. Can we both coordinate together for future course of actions? Thanks


----------

